# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Exportaciones de sector maderero crecieron 7.73% entre enero y noviembre del 2008

## Bruno Cillóniz

*México es principal mercado concentrando 35.28% de envíos.*  *Lima, mar. 09 (ANDINA).-* Las exportaciones del sector maderero entre enero y noviembre del 2008 ascendieron a 205.6 millones de dólares, mientras que para el mismo periodo en el año 2007 fueron de 190.9millones, lo que representa un incremento del 7.73 por ciento, informó hoy la directora ejecutiva del Centro de Innovación Tecnológica Madera (CiteMadera), Jessica Moscoso.  
A partir del 2002 se presenta un crecimiento importante de las exportaciones e importaciones de los productos de maderas, comentó.
Durante el periodo enero-noviembre del 2008 las exportaciones estuvieron concentradas en tres mercados los cuales representan el 83.96 por ciento del destino de las exportaciones totales del Sector Maderas. 
El principal mercado es México que concentró el 35.28 por ciento de las exportaciones de este rubro con un crecimiento de 23.92 por ciento con respecto al año anterior, seguido de China que represento el 28.18 por ciento de la participación en el total de exportaciones y presentó un crecimiento del 56.35 por ciento. 
Estados Unidos fue el tercer mercado de destino alcanzando el 20.5 por ciento de participación. 
El sector de maderas en el Perú ha ido creciendo, y suponemos que la crisis que afrontan los mercados internacionales podría afectarla, por ello las distintas entidades involucradas estamos articulando diferentes actividades a fin de fortalecer la competitividad del sector. 
La fabricación de muebles es la actividad de mayor crecimiento a partir de marzo del 2002, alcanzando en julio del 2008 un crecimiento de 35 por ciento. Esta evolución se refleja en la participación de la actividad dentro de la industria. 
El 78 por ciento de empresas se dedica a la fabricación de muebles y un nueve por ciento a la carpintería, dijo tras referir que en Lima se concentra el 40 por ciento de empresas y en Arequipa un 30 por ciento. 
Por otro lado, Moscoso informó que CiteMaderas está organizando la Feria TecnoMueble 2009, I Feria Tecnológica para la Industria del Mueble y Carpintería, realizará del 18 al 21 de Marzo en el Parque Industrial de Villa El Salvador. 
Esta feria se desarrollará durante el X Festival Nacional del Mueble y Artesanía de la Madera y Santo Patrón San José, a llevarse a cabo en el marco de las celebraciones del día del Carpintero.  
El objetivo es que las pymes forestales sector de fabricantes de muebles en madera y derivados- tengan la oportunidad de conocer nuevas alternativas tecnológicas, que faciliten el incremento de la calidad de los productos y servicios existentes en el sector, 
TecnoMueble 2009 cuenta con el respaldo del Ministerio de la Producción, el CiteMadera, la Asociación de Industriales de la Transformación de la Madera de Villa El Salvador (Asimves), y el auspicio de la Municipalidad de Villa El Salvador, así como de PromPerú.  *Foto: ANDINA (Carlos Lezama)*Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de Productos Bandera del Perú crecieron 50% entre enero y julio Artículo: Exportaciones de espárragos crecieron 16% entre enero y abril, señala Adex Artículo: Exportaciones de harina de maca crecieron 57.4% entre enero y febrero Artículo: Exportaciones de aceitunas crecieron 22% entre enero y agosto sumando US$ 18 millones Artículo: Exportaciones de uvas frescas crecieron 58.6% entre enero y mayo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, mar. 12 (ANDINA).-* Las exportaciones del sector maderero peruanos sumaron 222 millones de dólares en el año 2008, superando en 3.25 por ciento los envíos registrados en el 2007, informó hoy el Centro de Innovación Tecnológica Madera (Citemadera) del Ministerio de la Producción.  
De esta manera, se colocaron en el mercado externo más de 236 mil toneladas de madera, a través de los distintos rubros trabajados en el país, precisó la directora ejecutiva del Citemadera, Jessica Moscoso.
Explicó que entre los productos con mayor crecimiento en sus exportaciones están los semi manufacturados, con un incremento de 25.23 por ciento durante el 2008. 
También la madera enchapada y contrachapada que aumentó 19.7 por ciento durante el mismo período, teniendo como principales países de destino a México, China y Estados Unidos, a donde se enviaron el 32, 28 y el 20 por ciento, respectivamente. 
Sin embargo, a partir del pasado mes de diciembre se ha registrado una reducción en las importaciones del mercado estadounidense y mexicano, como producto de la crisis económica que atraviesa Estados Unidos.
Las exportaciones del sector de maderas en Perú han ido creciendo, pero la crisis que afrontan los mercados internacionales está afectando al sector observándose para enero el 2009 un decrecimiento de 62.23 por ciento con respecto al 2008, sostuvo. 
Por ello, dijo que las distintas entidades involucradas están articulando diferentes actividades a fin de fortalecer la competitividad del sector.
En el mercado interno el sector maderas y muebles presenta un mayor crecimiento el cual que se ha ido fortaleciendo con el incremento de las empresas dedicadas a esta industria ya que en la actualidad son 18,792, constituyendo la segunda industria más importante en número de empresas, después de la textil. 
Explicó que de acuerdo al último Censo Industrial Manufacturero, de este total 18,470 son microempresas (unidades económicas de uno a diez trabajadores) representando el 98 por ciento del total; 307 son pequeñas empresas y sólo 15 son entre medianas y grandes (con más de 100 trabajadores); cifra que se estima podría duplicarse con el sector informal. 
La fabricación de muebles es la actividad de mayor crecimiento industrial a partir de marzo del 2002, alcanzando en julio del 2008 un crecimiento de 35 por ciento. Esta evolución se refleja en la participación de la actividad dentro de la industria de construcción y vivienda. 
El 78 por ciento de empresas se dedica a la fabricación de muebles y un nueve por ciento a la carpintería. En Lima se concentra el 43 por ciento de las empresas y en Arequipa un seis por ciento, seguida de Piura, La Libertad y Junín, afirmó Moscoso.

----------

